# Jacksonville Gamers



## AntiStateQuixote (Aug 19, 2006)

So, I travel every week for work to Jacksonville, FL.  Anyone got games on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday night in need of a player?

Anyone wanna start a game or play some board games?

Brent


----------

